# Bearded Dragon Platform...PAINT HELP



## beth123 (Apr 7, 2012)

I am making a platform to go inside Milo's new viv..

It is going on the other side to the basking spot so wont be under any hot direct light..

Just wondering what paint would be safe to paint it with. It will be aired for about 2 weeks before hand. Any help will be appreciated: victory:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

water based, 
Low VOC
acrylic 

pretty much the main things. 

if you want to varnish it then a water based / low VOC varnish (Ronseal Exterior). but paint wise, acrylic paint (can get it from Hobbycraft) is usually a good choice


----------



## thetomahawkkid58 (Jan 7, 2009)

i used acrylic paint for my bearded dragons tank then varnished with non toxic poly varnish worked a treat


----------

